# Canonical Orthodoxy compared to Roman Catholicism



## yeutter (May 10, 2020)

Recently an educated, conservative, generally reformed, Baptist told me that Congressman Justin Amash was Eastern Orthodox and therefore was almost the same as Roman Catholic. I disagreed, but realized my friends assessment was probably typical of how many Protestants view Orthodoxy.
There are many similarities. Both Churches are sacerdotal. When they evaluate doctrinal questions, both Churches seem ascribe ultimate authority to tradition. But they differ from each other in a number of respects. I thought that it would be helpful to understand how the Orthodox Churches think that they differ from the Church of Rome.
In this document, one Russian Orthodox cleric presents his take on what separates the Church of Rome the Eastern Orthodox Church. It is revealing how little he quoted the Bible in setting forth his case.








22 Changes Roman Catholics Must Make to Repent, Become Orthodox, and Join the One True Church


Note from the Editor: For the first 1000 years of the Christian Faith, Rome was part of the Orthodox Church. That changed in the 11th century, when Rome departed and started teaching new doctrines. In the following podcast, Fr. Thomas shares more than twenty ways in which Roman Catholics would...




russian-faith.com





I would note that not all Orthodox men at all times agreed with what he wrote about the atonement.








A Point of Agreement: Penal Substitutionary Atonement in the 16th/17th Century Orthodox Responses to Protestantism


Orthodox responses to the Reformation, whether this be the official responses to Lutheranism or Calvinism, take issue with several basic...




godlightangels.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

